# Cervical Polyp Removal



## clovell

Our OB/Gyn twisted off a cervical polyp with ring forceps and applied silver nitrate and sent for biopsy. Is there a separate procedure charge that accurately describes this service or is it just part of the E&M? The codes I considered all seemed to indicate there was some sort of cutting involved, which did not happen in this case.

Any assistance in coding this would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!

Connie Lovell


----------



## aslonsky

There is no code that I am aware of either - I advise phyiscians to consider the time spent and work performed when choosing their E/M code.


----------



## clovell

Thank you!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

Why not 57500?  Isn't a polyp a lesion?  In my Taber's a lesion is a tumor and a polyp is a tumor...  Polyps usually form on/in mucousal organs/tissue, and I believe the cervix falls into that category.


----------



## aslonsky

57500 indicates "a small cut is made into the cervix" - in a case where only forecps are used this is not applicable


----------



## clovell

The "small cut" is what was throwing me. Since the code reads biopsy of cervix OR local excision of lesion, is it appropriate to code based on the "biopsy of cervix" since the polyp was sent for biopsy?


----------



## imjsanderson

I agree with Lisa, I use 57500 for a cervical polypectomy.


----------



## aslonsky

I see where everyone is coming from, but I still disagree...the CPT Coding Reference states that "a speculum is inserted into the cervix, a small cut is made, and forceps are used to remove the tissue, bleeding may be stopped by electric current" to me if you are simply using forceps to twist and pull off a polyp you didn't do they same amount of work.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

clovell said:


> The "small cut" is what was throwing me. Since the code reads biopsy of cervix OR local excision of lesion, is it appropriate to code based on the "biopsy of cervix" since the polyp was sent for biopsy?



I believe it is appropriate.  Twisting the polyp off is going still going to create a "cut".  I think we are getting hung up on the verbiage.


----------



## imjsanderson

I also still think 57500 is appropriate.  If you still disagree, add a -52 and take less payment for less work.


----------



## christine burnes

*cervical polypectomy*

I would use 57500 biopsy of cervix.


----------

